# Alien/UFO theme



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm looking for food ideas for an alien-themed party. I was thinking...

a jello brain in an odd color 
mold a cake in the shape of the plateau in Close Encounters 
cookies that look like flying saucers
maybe those jello straw worms (Rigalian bloodworms)
I also have an alien autopsy jello mold

but then I start to run dry. I have a lot of sweet and jello but no savory. My usual party go-to items don't really fit in with a UFO theme (kitty litter cake, meat head, mummy dogs, etc) plus I'd like to have some new stuff people haven't seen before (this is an annual party.) I also don't want to just call any old recipe "alien" I want a real alien look.

I'm still at the brainstorming stage so any ideas you might be willing to toss my way would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-finger-foods.html#fingers






Roasted alien fingers

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-appetizers.html#empanadas








Alien worm http://joandsue.blogspot.com/search...0-08:00&max-results=20&start=35&by-date=false














http://boingboing.net/2012/01/28/howto-mix-a-grody-looking-alie.html

http://www.grumpyfrenchman.net/?p=93 and goose berries






or lichi fruit








Other things I found non food related:






http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2009/03/alien-lamp/

These would be neat too, https://shop.thefoundary.com/daily/anywhere-light-led-light-branch_p93675.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CAF9D49C9F229E74684&qpvt=alien+halloween+food







http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F3FF7F18BBCCB06E0477A9A6F71A103B391&first=106

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...2173DB40232F359400D&qpvt=alien+halloween+food







http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=alien+halloween+food&view=detail&id=4257D14013C557D584A854077E221DB1AC821B27&qpvt=alien+halloween+food

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CD3B73D738FE3FF7862BCDC9A30FE2DC559B&first=71


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, I saw those alien eggs before and forgot about them. Thanks for all the links!



pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 119699
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CAF9D49C9F229E74684&qpvt=alien+halloween+food
> 
> View attachment 119700
> ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

No prob  

Non eatable...but this would be neat http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...47A3148B047F82215EFFF73BEA4BEC1A8E7&first=352

Heres the recipe for the fleshworms/chest busters http://imakeprojects.com/Projects/fleshworms/


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I remember doing that to bones as a kid. If you soak them in vinegar, they become like rubber. We used to do it to chicken wish bones all the time as a practical joke.



pumpkinpie said:


> No prob
> 
> Non eatable...but this would be neat http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...47A3148B047F82215EFFF73BEA4BEC1A8E7&first=352
> 
> Heres the recipe for the fleshworms/chest busters http://imakeprojects.com/Projects/fleshworms/


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

cresent roll dough can be shaped into several forms. I did a snake last year but can't find the picture of it. Used sliced black olives for the eyes. But you could also do a tentacle face up with the sliced olives as the suckers. Fill the cresent roll with cream cheese and when cutting into it, it oozes. Cream cheese can be colored with food coloring.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> cresent roll dough can be shaped into several forms. I did a snake last year but can't find the picture of it. Used sliced black olives for the eyes. But you could also do a tentacle face up with the sliced olives as the suckers. Fill the cresent roll with cream cheese and when cutting into it, it oozes. Cream cheese can be colored with food coloring.



yummm....use red or green jalapeno jelly for the red/green blood color..it taste amazing with cream cheese... we take a block of cream cheese and pour warm red jalapeno jello over it and serve it with crackers...its the first thing requested and gone...you can find it at walmart in the jelly isle its made by Reese(s?)


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what those alien eggs are made of. I'm guessing the egg part is lychee fruit?, and maybe the black/brownish outer part is prune? I don't even know what lychee tastes like...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

An alien theme sounds fun! Can't wait to see all the ideas. If I see anything, I'll drop a link.
Are you doing scary Aliens, or something kid friendly?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/166633254933033700/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/277815870734346950/


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

figs and almond paste
http://www.slashanddine.com/?p=1396



BadTableManor said:


> I'm trying to figure out what those alien eggs are made of. I'm guessing the egg part is lychee fruit?, and maybe the black/brownish outer part is prune? I don't even know what lychee tastes like...


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can make a variation on the classic Meat Head using an alien skull prop or whip up some Vegetable Robots. A few minor modifications on hamburger stuffed eggplant could let you pass it off as alien eggs or organs.

As for drinks, you can serve Mad Martian Juice and the blacklight enhanced Outer Space cocktail.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, emergencyfan. That sure is some slimy looking almond paste! I also like Atomic Mystery Monster's idea of using eggplant/hamburger.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

As next year is my Sci-Fi theme Halloween this thread was is awesome! I'm already getting tons of food ideas.

One I wanted to add is I'm going to try and find faux recipes for some popular Sci-Fi show food, like from Star Trek or otherwise.

John


----------

